# Cleaning Plastic Excluders



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

You could recycle them . Sorry, could not resist.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Well I guess i'll ask the question that needs ask.. What are you having to clean out of them? Propolis, Wax, dead bees, etc. Depending upon what it is it may be as simple as putting the things in a freezer and then twisting them a bit. Works for Wax and Propolis to some degree. Other things, not so much.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

I wait until winter when temps are 20f or so to clean them. I scrape off any wax in the fall and then when it's cold bend them around a bit and most stuff pops off because it's brittle, I do have to poke out some stuff that gets stuck. I harvest propolis from the plastic propolis traps the same way at the same time, just do those over a bin to collect the propolis. It's an outside job so the excluders and traps stay cold.
Never tried this at below 0f temps, the plastic may be to brittle and crack.


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

I was expecting the "wait until it gets cold & bend them" response. Does not work, will only break them.

drlonzo: wax, they get extremely burred up and I have to believe restricts movement of bees into the supers.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

mine don't break at 20f.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Gregg said:


> I was expecting the "wait until it gets cold & bend them" response. Does not work, will only break them.
> 
> drlonzo: wax, they get extremely burred up and I have to believe restricts movement of bees into the supers.


Ya, the cold trick ain't much a trick. 
I dipped a couple in my hot water bath this fall while I was washing out my metal bound. It cleaned them fine and did not warp them anymore than the already are. Not sure if I'm going to clean the rest that way yet...


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

I'd be interested to hear if you find a better way. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

Try soaking them in a tub of hot tap water for a hour or so then go over them with a stiff bristle brush. Then rinse off.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

I am partial to a large fire, but if you want to reuse them, look at a floor cleaner made by Oakite. It was the only aqueous cleaner that seemed to loosen propolis from the floors. A large heated tank, with a soak time, and possibly mechanical assistance from a bristle brush, would be the direction I would go. 

Crazy Roland


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

snl said:


> You could recycle them . Sorry, could not resist.


And here I thought you were going to suggest hitting 'em with a dose of vaporized Oxalic Acid... Seems to be the magic bullet for many bee issues discussed here?


I personally would suggest purchasing a "tin" of liquid nitrogen. Once acquired roll them up and dip them in the tank. As soon as they are out tap them on the cement.


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

Plastic excluders are the easiest to clean --takes a metal 5 gallon bucket propane burner-get the water over
145 deg-good to go-this set up can be done with more than one burner and one bucket-take five excluders at a
time roll or bend to accommodate the bucket of hot water--dip and then turn and dip other-side--as water and wax melts
with the propolis-there is a layer on top of the hot water--as the excluder passes through -it receives a light coat of wax
which includes the propolise sent--this is a great way to get bees up and working suppers-easy for one guy to run 200-300
excluders before wax build up is more than 5 gallon bucket can handle with water--must be able to get half excluder clean 
each dip--this process is easy and fool proof--any hired man -or help can do it-most lag-time is water getting hot-two burners
staggered will do the trick--i switched to cheaper plastic excluders because they are easier to clean---i could wright 5 pages 
on the benefits of clean excluder coated with a bees wax & proplise--production is the bottom line and if it saves a few bucks
keep smiling--RDY-B


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Anyone ever try easy off?


----------



## thebeemanuk (Oct 16, 2014)

A fast easy way to clean plastic excluder's is with a hand steam cleaner takes about 3 minutes
http://www.walmart.com/c/kp/handheld-steam-cleaner


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've used FGMO (you can buy it as mineral oil laxitive at the drug store) to clean the plexiglass in an observation hive. It dissolves wax etc. pretty well if you soak it for a while. So if you had a container large enough to put the excluders in you could soak it in FGMO. Then wipe it down with a plastic scrubbie...

I'm not sure how much heat those plastic excluders will take, I never tried heating them. Some plastic melts at fairly low temps. But you could experiment with one until you find the point where it starts to get soft and you might have a good idea what temperature you could use. Metal ones, of course, are much easier to clean... they stand up to heat better.


----------



## Redbug (Feb 8, 2014)

I let them get cold either in the freezer or when it's below freezing outside, then slap them against a cement sidewalk or metal plate. You have to be careful with the white plastic ones, they are a more brittle plastic than the grey plastic ones, (UV resistant). I plan to only get the grey plastic ones in the future. 

One thing I did notice is it seems that the square holes running length wise seems to be propolized more than the ones running width wise. Have any of you noticed that too...or is it just me?

I may try the hot water trick RDY suggests next time, though.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

Gregg said:


> The title says it all (note PLASTIC): anyone have a good/easy way to clean them?
> 
> And please, no "just don't use excluders"; this is not intended to open the excluders vs. no excluders debate again .


I soak them overnight in a clorox solution and scrub them with a rubbermaid coarse pad.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

I've soaked frame feeders in a lye water solution with bleach and I think I'd do the same thing if I needed to clean up plastic queen excluders. The longer you soak them the softer the organic stuff gets.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Gregg said:


> The title says it all (note PLASTIC): anyone have a good/easy way to clean them?
> 
> And please, no "just don't use excluders"; this is not intended to open the excluders vs. no excluders debate again .


Can I say just throw the plastic ones away and get metal?


----------

